# From 150 gr of cipset : Via , Intel



## sebass (Sep 30, 2012)

My last gold recovery from cipset, i use 150 grams of cipset intel , Via , from old mainboard to vga card .
The proces is very simple 
Incinerate cipset up we have withe colors, 
Then smash in all , sorting the metal with big magnet (neodim )
After wash gentli powder , then HNO3 bacht.
And AR , SMB ,then wash 3 times HCL and disilate water , 
In final step , melting with borax , 
Nice colors


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 3, 2012)

It looks like two hearts joined together. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 6, 2012)

That seems to be way too much of gold from only 150g of feedstock. Do you have picture of what it was? I did many different batches to gain some knowledge about yields of various chips but your yield equals to over 7g from kilogram which is very high. More than south/north bridge type of IC chips which are the best (5+g/kilogram)
They do not contain any pins apart from some rounded heat sink type pieces of metal.

Your yield seems to be OK only if you used like 150g of smallest s/n bridge IC, top black part only.


----------

